# Suggestions For 35k Nex PC



## thaluageek (Mar 24, 2013)

*Suggestions For 35k New RIG*

Hi,I am new here,but an active obsrver of this site and forum since 8 months.and found you guys are amazing at helping other people buying new PC Components.So I'm Building My 1st PC and i need suggestions and clarification of some doubts,here it is

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:40% -> E-Book Reading (No Laughs Please,I seiriously Read Books On PC )+gaming(Battlefield Series , Cod  Sereies,NFS MW (new1),crysis 2,3 Skyrim,Ace Combat Enhanced Edition,HAWX pretty musch any flight game,Sniper Elite V2),DMC , CS:GO 
       20%-> Browsing(20 tabs in chrome + 10 In Firefox)
       15% -> HD movies+Audio/Video Encode
       15% ->devloper works as CS Student - visual studio,c++,java, and the like a CS Student work with..
         5% -> a little Photo Editing + VM 
         5% -> Music + other stuff

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35k,can increase to 37 k but nomore...

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:HELL YES...

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Linux + Win 7 dual boot

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2 tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, I need one

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Other Than UPS,speakers i have to buy everything(NEW pc)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:april 1st week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Never Before,but I'll Built This one myself,gives satisfaction

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I Live In Bhilai,So Little Chance of any getting all the stuff you guys normally suggest,I'm open to buy online-offline-second hand,you name it,it must be bang for buck

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I HAve A Lot Of doubts,but 1st let me show you what i'm thinking about Rig Components:

AMD a10 5800k - 8.5k
asrock fm2a85x extreme 6 -8.3k
segate/WD/Toshiba 2 tb hdd ,whichever is cheaper -price?
dell 20 inch IN 2030m monitor - 6.3k?
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet - 1.8k?
Corsair/Gskill 8 gb ram-3.2 k
corsair cx500v2 psu - 3.4 k

Now Can You Please Calrify My Doubts :
1.Since I think It's The Best IGP my buget can afford,should i stick to resolution of 1600x900?,can trinity IGP Handle All those games i mentioned at playable frame rates at 1600x900?
.
2.I really want to try 4 things in future -
 a. Crossfire
 b.Lucid Virtu MVP
 c.Overclock
 d.GPU based application devlopment
 does any one have tried these here?
since i might add a GPU after 1.5-2 years
my biggest doubt is does Lucid virtu MVP Works better with strong IGP? for exa. trinity IGP+ any mid end GPU (hd 7770) > Intel IGP+hd 7770?
.
3.what configuration should i go for RAM 2 x 4 GB or 8x1 GB?
.
4. can anyone suggest me any local backlit KB? that Sidewinder x4 or x6 goes over budget..
.
5. What Is An Audio Codec.does Realtek ALC898 has noticebly better performence than others??
.
6.I need a Wi-Fi dongle/adapter also,please suggest this also
thanks Every one 
And Sorry For Having A Lot Of Doubts...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Suggestions For 35k New RIG*

a10 5800k (7000)
Any fm2 motherboard (4000)
Corsair value select 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (2800)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
Corsair CX500v2 (3500)
Logitech MK200 KB & Muse combo (700)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
dell st2240l (8500)

total: 34800

Crossfire: You wont be able to do that on the mobo I've mentioned as the two pcie slots are not of same speeds.
Lucid Virtue: only for intel cpus
Overclock: you can overclock a10 5800k
GPU dev. : you can definitally do it but there is no gpu included in the config.

One more thing, if you can manage with a 500 GB HDD, you can get this:

fx 8350 (11000)
Asus m5a97 evo r2.0 (6900)
Corsair value select 1600 MHz 4 GB (1900)
WD Blue 500 GB (2900)
Corsair CX500v2 (3500)
Logitech MK200 KB & Muse combo (700)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
dell st2240l (8500)

total: 37900


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Suggestions For 35k New RIG*

^You missed the gfx card bro. Add a GT 210 or 610 to the second config.
So total would come to ~ 40k


----------



## RON28 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Suggestions For 35k New RIG*

I suggest you to get Huawei E3131B data card.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Suggestions For 35k New RIG*



harshilsharma63 said:


> fx 8350 (11000)
> Asus m5a97 evo r2.0 (6900)
> Corsair value select 1600 MHz 4 GB (1900)
> WD Blue 500 GB (2900)
> ...



This is the best config within your budget. Just change two things 
get a cheap cabinet as of now ~ Rs. 800 upgrade to gamma when you have money
get GT210 ~ 1.5K


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Suggestions For 35k New RIG*



harshilsharma63 said:


> a10 5800k (7000)
> Any fm2 motherboard (4000)
> Corsair value select 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (2800)
> WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
> ...



. 
No Croosfire?? I Have Plans for it later...

so 2x4GB is good to go,right? i was thinking of RipjawsX or Sniper,what do you think?
thanks buddy but it says here that fm2a85x extrme6 does have Lucid Virtu MVP

ASRock > FM2A85X Extreme6




avinandan012 said:


> This is the best config within your budget. Just change two things*
> get a cheap cabinet as of now ~ Rs. 800 upgrade to gamma when you have money
> get GT210 ~ 1.5K



Avinandan012: bhai I Also Have 40% gaming use(the games i mentioned),forgive my ignorance but I Think GT610/210 are not upto the task,are they? but thanks anyway buddy.
i think every one misunderstood my requirements when i'll not be gaming ONLY THEN 40% time i'll do e-book reading,i'm not a pro gamer,but definitely a hardcore one..
but thanks dosto , appreciate it



RON28 said:


> I suggest you to get Huawei E3131B data card.



Will Check It Out


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 26, 2013)

BTW A10 5800k is 8.5,isn't it?? where is it avilable for 7k??

Guys.... Need Help here.
 any body??


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 30, 2013)

Checked That Huwei Dongle . . .
 I meant just an adapter to make this PC wi-fi enabled . . .Nothing Fancy
Also Does TN and IPS Panel make a whole lot of difference in viewing experience??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

thaluageek said:


> BTW A10 5800k is 8.5,isn't it?? where is it avilable for 7k??
> 
> Guys.... Need Help here.
> any body??


It's between 7-8k excluding taxes.


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It's between 7-8k excluding taxes.


 Ah! so it'll end up more than 8k finally...
also can you guide me on Diff. between TN and IPS??
.
1 more thing i came across this :

Best E-Blue Logica Wireless Glaser Mouse (EMS089BK) Price in India, Buy E-Blue Mouse Online - Infibeam.com

Is It Good Deal For Playing FPS ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

thaluageek said:


> Ah! so it'll end up more than 8k finally...
> also can you guide me on Diff. between TN and IPS??
> .
> 1 more thing i came across this :
> ...



> *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...=et1eS2IFvxBVMtxNgEqyCA&bvm=bv.44442042,d.bmk

> *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...=-7uCoFeF45zo8KLejyv3LQ&bvm=bv.44442042,d.bmk

> Wireless mice is not ideal for gaming because of the introduced lag.


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 30, 2013)

Argh. . . TN vs IPS is so confusing. . .since my main (40%) work is gaming+ebook reading. . . games need fast response times and e-books.. well they look good in black and white...so TN must be good for me? if that's the case should I ditch dell IN2030M??

about mouse ; is there any wired mouse with 5 buttons or more and as cheap as that e-blue one??

Argh. . . TN vs IPS is so confusing. . .since my main (40%) work is gaming+ebook reading. . . games need fast response times and e-books.. well they look good in black and white...  so TN must be good for me? if that's the case should I ditch dell IN2030M??

about mouse ; is there any wired mouse with 5 buttons or more and as cheap as that e-blue one??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

thaluageek said:


> Argh. . . TN vs IPS is so confusing. . .since my main (40%) work is gaming+ebook reading. . . games need fast response times and e-books.. well they look good in black and white...so TN must be good for me? if that's the case should I ditch dell IN2030M??
> 
> about mouse ; is there any wired mouse with 5 buttons or more and as cheap as that e-blue one??


> I don't know the details, but IPS >>> TN. Get the IPS one if you can.

> No idea about gaming mouse. Still using a Logitech combo.


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok I'll Do a little more research on this one myself,and if Nothing clears the confusion i'll  go IPS route 
.
On Cabby i actually wanted to get CM Elite 310,glass on side panel looks good and its cheaper than gamma too...is it available anywhere or EOLed ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

thaluageek said:


> Ok I'll Do a little more research on this one myself,and if Nothing clears the confusion i'll  go IPS route
> .
> On Cabby i actually wanted to get CM Elite 310,glass on side panel looks good and its cheaper than gamma too...is it available anywhere or EOLed ??


Go for NZXT Gamma instead. Gamma >>> 310.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

You cant fit larger gfx cards and coolers if you want in the future in the CM Elite 310 . So go with Gamma


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> You cant fit larger gfx cards and coolers if you want in the future in the CM Elite 310 . So go with Gamma


I believe many of us are regretting the fact that we didn't bought the Gamma


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I believe many of us are regretting the fact that we didn't bought the Gamma


Absolutely yes.
At that time Gamma Cost 3k , so I opted for Elite 310 which was 1.7k.... I regret it....


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 1, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Absolutely yes.
> At that time Gamma Cost 3k , so I opted for Elite 310 which was 1.7k.... I regret it....



I'll Keep that in mind Sainatarajan,But Gamma Looks like . . .well a little "Batmanish" (Couldn't find any other word Suitable for description )



> You cant fit larger gfx cards and coolers if you want in the future in the CM Elite 310 .



What does that mean ?? i'm sorry,but i'm not gonna buy a GTX 690 Or HD 6990  I'll definitely add a GFX but it'll be like,next 1.5 years later,or a second hand one after 1 year that too will be at most HD 7870 (or any mid range card,not tooo large i mean), and sainatarajan You have that cabinet (CM 310),how many coolers can it accomodete,can you enlighten me??

what i want to know is exact pro and cons of 
1.CM 310,311
2NZXT Gamma
3.NZXT source 210 elite

And Can IGP of a10 5800k can handle -
1. some old games (from 2008 to 2011)
2New games (2011 onwards)
 on DEll IN2030M at mid settings @ 1600x900

max benchmarks focus on FullHD res. and personally i think benchmarks are just a rough idea . . . every 1 has a diff system and a lot of other processess running concurrently,not just basic SW,benchmark suite and game to be benchmarked . . .
can any one on this forum provide a personal review of this aspect on a10-5800k @1600x900?? I've seen many people bought this proccy,on recommandation of TD members . . .any help will be really appreciated?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

You can put a Max 8.7 inch Graphic Card if you buy a CM Elite 310...
And the igp can handle the games But dont expect a good Performance than a Good Discrete Card...


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 1, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> You can put a Max 8.7 inch Graphic Card if you buy a CM Elite 310...
> And the igp can handle the games But dont expect a good Performance than a Good Discrete Card...





Sainatarajan said:


> You can put a Max 8.7 inch Graphic Card if you buy a CM Elite 310...
> And the igp can handle the games But dont expect a good Performance than a Good Discrete Card...



 I'm perfactly aware of that,but cant have all the bells and whistles without overshooting the budget

.

that's why i thought of getting "good enough IGP" 1st and then 1.5 years later a Good GPU and then use Lucid Virtu MVP to combine the power of both
since amd has better IGP, i thought the performence boost that will come with it will be greater than intel,(I Don't know for sure, just a guess). i tried to google this issue but couldn't find much info on it except this -

Review of Biostar HiFi A85X Socket FM2 Trinity motherboard with A10-5800K processor - OCWorkbench >>> | OCWorkbench PC Show 2013 Price List Floor Plans, Computex Taipei 2013, Iskandar Investment

and this

AMD A10-5800K: Virtu MVP proof | Tech News Pedia

that's why i decided to ask it here,if any of you guys has tested this on your MB's(Both AMD and Intel) ,please post some benches it'll be greatly beneficial


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ips display have greater viewing angles normally than yn ones but tn displays have marginally less response time which matters for pro gamers. Plus st 2240l is a glossy display while the tn one from dell is a matte one, I myself bought st 2240l and regretted that decision after I got hold of this info 
And tn ones are cheaper too


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 3, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Ips display have greater viewing angles normally than yn ones but tn displays have marginally less response time which matters for pro gamers. Plus st 2240l is a glossy display while the tn one from dell is a matte one, I myself bought st 2240l and regretted that decision after I got hold of this info
> And tn ones are cheaper too



So dell in 2030m it is then.
also wat do u think abt my plan of using lucid virtu mvp,do u think amd IGP has advantage over intel ones?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Absolutely yes.
> At that time Gamma Cost 3k , so I opted for Elite 310 which was 1.7k.... I regret it....



At that time gamma costed Rs. 2200 & i bought from MD Computers.

@op go with the A10 it can handle mid-settings gaming just fine.

get the gamma it's a great cabinet


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought you are getting an a10 cpu??
So where does lucid virtu fits??


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 5, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> I thought you are getting an a10 cpu??
> So where does lucid virtu fits??



@Vaobhavs800 this why,where and how it will fit in my system . . .



> that's why i thought of getting "good enough IGP" 1st and then 1.5 years later a Good GPU and then use Lucid Virtu MVP to combine the power of both
> since amd has better IGP, i thought the performence boost that will come with it will be greater than intel,(I Don't know for sure, just a guess). i tried to google this issue but couldn't find much info on it except this -
> 
> Review of Biostar HiFi A85X Socket FM2 Trinity motherboard with A10-5800K processor - OCWorkbench >>>*|*OCWorkbench PC Show 2013 Price List Floor Plans, Computex Taipei 2013, Iskandar Investment
> ...




Can anyone tell me a link of reliable online shop-list in india thread,i'm sure i saw it on a post . . .couldn't find it now


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucid Logic MVP needs to be implemented by the Motherboard manufacturers separately, it is not a default property of AMD FM2 socket motherboards. Currently it looks like there is no FM2 boards available in India which comes with this technology.


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Lucid Logic MVP needs to be implemented by the Motherboard manufacturers separately, it is not a default property of AMD FM2 socket motherboards. Currently it looks like there is no FM2 boards available in India which comes with this technology.



I Absolutely understand That Dude,but for some reasons links in the 26th post didnt worked, here it is . . .it's from itwares and says, in stock ,at the time of posting 



ASRock FM2A85X Extreme6 FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard[/url

And its from official asrock website

[url]*www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X%20Extreme6/

It Says it supports Virtu MVP,and i understand its not property of AMD or ASrock for that matter . . . They are a diff company and they just License their tech. to MB manufacturers,If i'm missing something here.i'm all ears

I just need to know the list of other reliable online shops,I'm sure some of them don't have a website(a phone number perhaps?) Can you give me a link of that list Cilus? or help me by mentioning their names . . .


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 5, 2013)

Check here- 
Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store  
www.primeabgb.com


----------

